# JD 1010 parts



## jd4230ps (Dec 9, 2010)

I have a friend that has a 1010 special row crop utility version that has a 540 rpm pto only.His son wants to restore it for high school ag project. He needs all pto parts plus some others not sure what. He says he checked several salvage yards no luck. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

I have never personally done business with them but they may have what you need....

http://www.steinertractor.com/


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

I had a 1010 utility about 18 years ago and had a pto issue and a steering box issue. Got the pto part from mother deere but not cheap. Looked all over the country for the steering box to no avail and then about 4 months later, the local dealer discovered one that had been misplaced in their dealership and sold it for a fortune plus my second child. Got rid of that tractor. You might find something at McGrews or Wengers in pa


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

I did not think of it before, but they should subscribe to Green Magazine. The 1010 was the featured tractor several issues ago and there are multiple vendors selling parts from parted out tractors and multiple vendors that had parted out 1010s. Not sure what they have but worth a try.


----------



## jd4230ps (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. I will forward all info to him. BTW Wengers shows all pto parts on their web site.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Also try Greenspring Tractor.


----------



## RuttedField (Apr 24, 2016)

Try JDCrawlers messageboard. It is for John Deere dozers only, but the John Deere 1010 has interchangeable parts with the dozers too if I remember right. Anyway the JD 1010 bulldozer was the last model that specifically came with a PTO as standard equipment, all models after that had to be ordered with them...which most didn't. (You could order dozers with 3 point hitches too...wish mine had one).

The guy that runs that messageboard, Lavoy, has tons of parts and most likely can set you up with the parts you need. he ships all over the world.

http://www.jdcrawlers.com/messageboard/index.php


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

RuttedField said:


> Try JDCrawlers messageboard. It is for John Deere dozers only, but the John Deere 1010 has interchangeable parts with the dozers too if I remember right. Anyway the JD 1010 bulldozer was the last model that specifically came with a PTO as standard equipment, all models after that had to be ordered with them...which most didn't. (You could order dozers with 3 point hitches too...wish mine had one).


Man, a wife that welds, drives tractors, dozers, have a dozer with a PTO, that alone is more 'dreams come true' for most guys and you WANT a three point hitch on your dozer????


----------

